# Pontiac G6 GXP



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I drove out to my local Pontiac Dealership and saw the 2008 G6 GXP for the first time in "person". I have to say, it is a very nice looking car! Looking at it from the front, people are gonna think its a GTO. You noticed I said People, Not car enthusiast! I'd have to say for a nice commuter car, this would be it!

http://img454.imageshack.us/img454/5420/pontiacg6340ts2.jpg


----------



## 04BLKGOAT (Apr 27, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> I drove out to my local Pontiac Dealership and saw the 2008 G6 GXP for the first time in "person". I have to say, it is a very nice looking car! Looking at it from the front, people are gonna think its a GTO. You noticed I said People, Not car enthusiast! I'd have to say for a nice commuter car, this would be it!
> 
> http://img454.imageshack.us/img454/5420/pontiacg6340ts2.jpg



I would have to agree with you. Very nice looking car and you're right, from the front it does look like a GTO!!


----------



## Lapres_3 (Mar 2, 2007)

Those grills in the front are still a tad long for my liking, but hardly a deal breaker, Nice car indeed, snap one up if i needed a new one:cool.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I like it too but could do without the HUGE wing on the back...
Bill


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, I am gonna be the spoiler here. 
I don't think anyone would mistake this car for a GTO, IMO.
I have always though that the G6 was a nice looking car. 
I think the GXP is pretty hot, with the exception of the bucky beaver front end styling. The elongated split grilles looks absolutley aweful.
I would predict that in G6 enthusiast circles, alot of modders will be replacing that front facial with the G6 GT front end, which mimics big brother the G8. I think it will be like putting an 05/6 hood on an 04 GTO. 

Just my opinion, you understand.

Russ


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice- I see traces of CTS in the sharper front fascia.

Unfortunately, Grand Am's still win over mistaken identities with the GTO.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I guess, that the G8 is gonna offer a GXP edition later in year or next year? Has anyone heard this? It woud be great if they pep the LS2 up a little bit more so that it would drop the hammer on the charger srt-8 and challenger srt!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Lapres_3 said:


> Those grills in the front are still a tad long for my liking, but hardly a deal breaker, Nice car indeed, snap one up if i needed a new one:cool.


The grilles look like beaver teeth.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> I guess, that the *G8 is gonna offer a GXP edition later in year or next year?* Has anyone heard this? It woud be great if they pep the LS2 up a little bit more so that it would drop the hammer on the charger srt-8 and challenger srt!


I have heard rumors of this. Speculation is that it will be equipped with an LS3/M6 combo. Only time will tell. They have to get these cars out on the road and in the public's hands to see how they do. I think GM is taking a wait and see attitude. if the car is successful, I think we will almost certainly see a GXP model. Being that Pontiac has a GXP of ever other model, even the Torrent, it is almost a given that there is a G8 GXP in the wings.

Russ


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Nice cool day*

Okay the wife and 3yr old daughter is goin to pamper chef party, me and my 6mth old son are going for a ride in the goat. Its nice sunny and cool! No salt on roads from heavy rains last night. Gonna go get another look at these g6 GXP's up close, a silver and maroon one are at the dealership. Have a nice day everyone. gotta get back to watch nascar qualifying!!!


----------

